# Reposted but as men we need this!!!



## TopzCat1 (Aug 30, 2020)

In short, civilization (and the modern man) is fucked.

We are more connected than ever, yet we are killing ourselves, developing mental illnesses, and being lied to more than ever before. Any cliche should be examined. In fact, I have found that the very OPPOSITE of what the cliche is, is the “truth.” Society has been lying to us for long enough. We already know why... weak minded men are easier to control than high testosterone, assertive, men. Civilization is a team game. That is why we punish those who “act out” and have cliches about team work, helping your neighbors, etc.

For the most part, your destiny is already set by the time you come out of your mother. There is only so much you can do to alter it, but you can, in-fact, alter it for the better. You need to understand and internalize how and why society controls you so you can free yourself and become a Man.

The modern man is a cuck. The modern “man” is overweight, weak-minded, low testosterone, slack jawed, and would do anything to get attention from women. Society has programmed men to become dumber and less aggressive because, individuality, man is why we have technology, why I can type this and it will reach hundreds of people, why I can see what’s going on in Asia, or wherever. The _individual _man is why we are here today. Men like Elon Musk, Nikkola Tesla, Steve Jobs, and many others are ajd were free thinkers. Yes, they are geniuses, but they all these creators and innovators share one thing in common. They do not care about what others think about them. They did what THEY thought was right. They did what THEY wanted to. THEY took control of the situation. THEY were assertive in what they wanted (maybe not Tesla, but you get the point).

What are we seeing in society today? We are seeing men who are the opposite of this. They shut down when questioned, they are scared of other’s opinions, they are scared of being different. Man is supposed to be the complete OPPOSITE of what society is telling you to be.

Look at nature. Humans are animals. We are no different from other animals expect we have a conscience and ego. Look around us. You will notice that women are gaining power. You will notice man is weak. Everything is flipped. Up is down. The sky is red. The grass is blue. Woman is not supposed to be above man. Woman are naturally subordinates to man. Don’t believe me?  Look at the male suicide rates (1). Look at kids raised in single parent households (2). Look at the amount of mass shootings (3).

Spoiler: Explanation to 1
Male suicide rates are raising because men need something to work towards in life. A broken man will get a partner and he will turn his life around. He is motivated by a woman’s love and affection and building a family. Have his wife divorce him, take half his money, his kids taken away, he is nothing.

Spoiler: Explanation to 2
Kids being raised in single households are a direct correlation to raise in social media, birth control, and online dating. Only 50% of kids are raised in a household where both parents are together. This is a disgrace. Kids are being raised with broken childhoods, misdirected, and worse of all, being raised that they cannot trust the other sex (with the shattered idea of “love” and trust that parents are supposed to provide their children).

Spoiler: Explanation to 3
Mass shootings. Very simple to understand these. You have (ugly) males who get no female attention, in short. This causes them to lash out. They need to be remembered for something. They need a purpose. They need a motive to life. They see all the girls and boys hooking up and partying every weekend. Depression, anger, spite, sadness brew in him. He needs to do something about it. He is sick of being treated like trash. He needs revenge. He needs to show the world to not fuck with him. He will be praised as a hero when he goes ER from all the others who share the same pain as him. The act is committed and we wonder why he did such a thing. The root cause of _most _mass shooting is lack of female validation and being ugly.

Of course, these are only a few effects of what happens when women are given power and authority over man, and more importantly, when men are pushed down. You have a dysfunctional civilization. The way society is formed today, it is meant to keep you at low testosterone levels, weak-minded, and scared. Like I said above, everything is flipped. The pendulum has swung too far left.

You will never be happy in a society like this (hence male depression and suicide sky-rising). You will held down. Women will tell you how to do, women will and do have power over you. She can say that you raped her and your social status will plummet, you will most likely be fired, you will lose friends. And you don’t even have to be guilty, just _accused. _The average woman has ten times the amount of authority and power more the common man. She gets validated everyday both IRL and online, her ego is massive, she thinks she deserves a 8/10 male when she is a 3/10. She can ruin your life by simply going to the police station and saying “PretyBoi raped me”. And look where it landed us jfl.

Men are superior to woman in every sense of the way. Name me an occupation that women preform better in than men. Nature intended men to rule over women. On average, men are smarter and stronger. Women will blindly follow the man of their dreams and claim they’re “listening to their heart”. There is nothing wrong with this, it is good that woman follow man because he will (hopefully) support her and start a family together.

———
Men need to reclaim their power. Society will do everything to keep you down, but if you want to be successful you need to do what you want to do. Man is independent. Woman is dependent. Every one of you is a man. Individually, you are meant to lead, conquer, and dominate. That is what a “man” does. Society has done a very successful job at emasculating men. Do exactly the opposite of what society tells you. Everything is reversed. If you want to be a man you need to forget what you were taught as a child and teenager, or even adult. You need to discover yourself.

JFL at conforming to societal standards.
JFL at letting a woman have power over you.
JFL at having low testosterone.
JFL at society trying to hold you back.
JFL at men being simps.
JFL at not being the best version of yourself.
JFL at being a little faggot and folding like a chair.

*GO WORK OUT. GO PIN TEST. GO GET YOUR HORMONAL PROFILE TESTED. YOU WERE MEANT TO CONQUER AND DOMINATE OTHERS. YOU WERE MEANT TO BE ASSERTIVE. YOU WERE MEANT TO EXPLORE YOURSELF. FOLLOWING THE HERD IS WHAT WOMEN DO. YOU ARE A MAN. FUCK EVERY 250NG/DL “MAN” TRYING TO HOLD YOU DOWN. GO MAKE YOUR OWN OPPORTUNITIES. OWN YOUR LIFE AND BE CONTENT WITH CHASING YOUR IDEAL SELF.*

Shoutout to @LookistWorld for being based as fuck.
Shoutout to @Dyorotic2 to being a man.
Shoutout to @benisblatt to not fucking a fuck about anyone else’s option.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 30, 2020)

did a random greycel just repost one of @PrettyBoyMaxxing's threads?


----------



## Pretty (Aug 30, 2020)

Elon Musk isn’t a genius he’s a fraud Zuckerberg too and Gates they’re all frauds


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> did a random greycel just repost one of @PrettyBoyMaxxing's threads?
> 
> View attachment 632901


Fuck you domt make me jab 500mg test and bust your wimp head open


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Aug 30, 2020)

Motivational af


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Aug 30, 2020)

wow i wonder who wrote this


----------



## Hades (Aug 30, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> wow i wonder who wrote this


You back now?


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 30, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> wow i wonder who wrote this


Link?


----------



## Cali Yuga (Aug 30, 2020)

the enfranchisement of women was the greatest self own any society ever perpetrated on itself


----------



## St. Wristcel (Aug 30, 2020)

*GOOD POST WHOEVER WROTE THIS, VERY TRUE CONTENT. *


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 30, 2020)

Testosterone is cope after 15


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Aug 30, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Link?


https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-become-a-man-and-free-yourself-from-society.91427/


Hades said:


> You back now?


no. someone just linked me this thread


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 30, 2020)

i wonder if leftist government making men low t is causing depression on a mass scale.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 30, 2020)

every @PrettyBoyMaxxing thread needs to be in best of the best tbh


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 30, 2020)

Imagine thinking hormones like Testosterone and HGH will have an effect on your bone growth after 15


----------



## xefo (Aug 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Imagine thinking hormones like Testosterone and HGH will have an effect on your bone growth after 15


....


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Aug 30, 2020)

read every single letter



Spoiler



jk


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Aug 30, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> ....


What


----------



## xefo (Aug 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> What


Ofc Test will alter and the HGH is a bit ironic


----------



## Maxout (Aug 30, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Testosterone is cope after 15


cope


----------



## wasted (Aug 30, 2020)

@TopzCat1 Thanks for sharing.
@PrettyBoyMaxxing Good thread bro.


----------



## bladeeout (Aug 30, 2020)

I agree with all of this but what are a bunch of angry incels going to do. We need to find peace with ourselves bc this society is totally fucked. We just need to secure a successful existence for ourselves and our descendants and in the meantime watch this civilization burn itself to the ground


----------



## MedAncientGod (Aug 30, 2020)

There is no point in getting a super high paying job and slaving away at college, western women are whores and you cannot turn a slut into a house wife. I am content with my salary and living by myself and knowing all my money will be spent on my interests, if so I wish to adopt a son (probably would never be allowed in this society) but either way our multicultural melting pot of never before seen ideas is finally blowing up in everyone’s faces. There are SO MANY people grouped up and separated that it’s become every man for himself at this point, no sense of unity or communion. God is Dead.....


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Surgrey or rope if your incel


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 5, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/how-to-become-a-man-and-free-yourself-from-society.91427/
> 
> no. someone just linked me this thread


----------



## LookistWorld (Sep 16, 2020)

thx for citing your sources bro


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 14, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> did a random greycel just repost one of @PrettyBoyMaxxing's threads?
> 
> View attachment 632901


Retard even copied the shoutouts


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Oct 14, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Hey you leave that poor greycel alone


Remember this lesson, op


----------



## Incel Detective (Oct 15, 2020)

Agreed but ironic how this is a post about masculinity and men being turned feminine, yet the guy who made this is apparently called PrettyBoyMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 15, 2020)

So instead of making both equal. You want just make women race subhuman and male race The top tier? It does not matter what nature says millions of years ago.. We have changed.. we are constantly evolving. Women dont need males anymore.. They have more freedom which is good thing. We males are just stupid horny men.. We will do anything to get laid and relationship.


----------



## The giga incel (Oct 26, 2020)

Men 150 years ago: im gonna die to preserv my honor,nobody can disrespect me im ready to die for my pride,and my wife cant backtalk me or i beat her ass

Men today: women are always right hihihihi,i now that she is wrong but i apology to her because im.l afraid she leave me and i cant fuck anymore bacuse im a nice guy ( no u r ugly)


----------



## MedAncientGod (Oct 26, 2020)

The giga incel said:


> Men today: women are always right hihihihi,i now that she is wrong but i apology to her because im.l afraid she leave me and i cant fuck anymore bacuse im a nice guy ( no u r ugly)


----------



## ShineBright (Oct 26, 2020)

Didn't read a single pixel, but you have my support OP


----------

